

Is it time to quit your day job? (by Ali Davar) - dennykmiu
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/01/13/is-it-time-to-quit-your-day-job/

======
dennykmiu
Excellent article, a good read for anyone who is thinking of starting. My own
experience is that succeeding in startups took more than just quiting my day
job, I also need to change my mindset as well. For example, if you are a
lawyer, a doctor or an engineer, you can quit and become an entrepreneur. But
you cannot succeed if you continue to have the mindset of a doctor, a lawyer
or an engineer. First of all, there are always more than two sides to an issue
and often the right place is to be is in the middle - an option that a lawyer
does not have. Also, in startups, there is not always an answer to every
question; or if there is an answer, it might not be unique. So waiting for
perfect data to arrive at a perfect solution is a luxury that I don’t have as
an entrepreneur. If that bothers you, then you should go back to being an
engineer. Finally, as an entrepreneur, I often have to shoot my patient (and I
have).

